# Real old boilers



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

Got a call to find out why they're not workin, they have a few leaks and pipes all clogged up


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

sigh........just so you know that boiler is probably insulated with asbestos....


----------



## Golddog111 (Jan 3, 2012)

billy_awesome said:


> sigh........just so you know that boiler is probably insulated with asbestos....


I know....... I was gonna write that but didn't, tryin to protect myself from backlash lol


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ah the old thatchers.. 
They were the ones that put a domestic coil in their warm air furnaces back in the day..


----------

